# Strings are too thick for tuner, What do I do?



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

I just got some new strings for my RG8 and they're too thick for the tuners. I don't really know how to modify them to allow for them to fit; can anybody help with that?


----------



## Whipsy77 (Jun 4, 2014)

Matt794 said:


> I just got some new strings for my RG8 and they're too thick for the tuners. I don't really know how to modify them to allow for them to fit; can anybody help with that?



U will need to get them drilled, If you aren't confident in doing it, take it to a guitar setup guy. It's a fairly easy job.


----------



## Winspear (Jun 4, 2014)

Take a drill to it - it's pretty easy just be careful  Some people unwind the end of the string but that's too much effort every time imo...
Sometime maybe 8 strings will be sold with tuners that can take a string anywhere near tight enough haha.


----------



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

Alright thanks guys I'll look into getting it drilled. Does anyone have any experience with these Tapered Reamer, 1/8" to 1/2" - Free Shipping over $75 ? Will that maybe do the job as well?


----------



## DreamError (Jun 4, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Sometime maybe 8 strings will be sold with tuners that can take a string anywhere near tight enough haha.



Seriously, Ibanez put a bigger ferule in my SIX28 to accommodate a bass string ball end, but then used a tuner with the same size hole as anything else 

but I guess the ferule is off the shelf and the tuners have to be, too. Still, doesn't Gotoh build their bridges/trems for them anyway? Get with it, Ibanez! Wtf is on the RG9 anyway??


----------



## Winspear (Jun 4, 2014)

Matt794 said:


> Alright thanks guys I'll look into getting it drilled. Does anyone have any experience with these Tapered Reamer, 1/8" to 1/2" - Free Shipping over $75 ? Will that maybe do the job as well?



That's very big dude, I'm not sure what I would tune to with 1/2" thick strings  You want a 2mm - 2.5mm hole tops. I usually just take a drillbit that already fits in the hole, turn the drill on and gently rub it against the edges.


----------



## Lance Thrustgood (Jun 4, 2014)

Matt794 said:


> I just got some new strings for my RG8 and they're too thick for the tuners. I don't really know how to modify them to allow for them to fit; can anybody help with that?


 
Just curious, what is the brand and size of the string you can't fit in the tuner?


----------



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't get a few different D'addarios in there. I got a nickel wound .080, a short scale nickel wound .085 bass string in case the .080 didn't cut the butter, a .080 chrome to go with their 7 string flat wound set, and a .084 that's a part of their bass VI set (NT(tuning)D post incoming). I got the .084 to fit since it's tapered but It's not a great fit.


----------



## Primitive Guitarist (Jun 4, 2014)

If only the tuner is the problem and you don't want to go drilling it (I couldn't make myself do it to my guitar) then you can unwrap some of the winding of the string back to where you pull it through the Tuning peg.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Jun 4, 2014)

Primitive Guitarist said:


> If only the tuner is the problem and you don't want to go drilling it (I couldn't make myself do it to my guitar) then you can unwrap some of the winding back to where you pull it through the Tuning peg.



DO NOT DO THIS WITH THE CHROMES. I ruined a perfectly good 0.080 chrome doing this, the winding is easily damaged for some reason and the string became useless.

For the other strings it might work, but I'd just drill the tuner.


----------



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah, after a little more searching unwinding seems like the way to go. I probably should have tried that before I put this .084 on because it is without a doubt, the ugliest string job I've ever done lol. It's not really a problem but the ball end hangs out of the back of the guitar now, which just adds to the ugliness.


----------



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

Good call with the chrome. That just doesn't seem like a great idea with that kind of string. I guess I'll just save that one until I figure out if/how I'm gonna widen the peg.


----------



## Explorer (Jun 4, 2014)

I've seen a few tuners needing replacement because of drilling. 

Me? I use .090 regularly, and have used .125 on occasion.

Here's what I do:


 Put string on instrument as you would any other string, up to the point where you'd insert it into the tuner
 Take locking pliers and grip the string a half-inch past where it passes the tuner
 Unwind wrap wire to where it's being gripped
 Put string end through tuner, and turn until you're almost at the pliers
 Remove pliers and continue turning, so the wrap is held against the tuner
 Voila! no wrap issues, and no weakening the tuner in any way!
 I can understand not wanting to drill the tuner. I'm a bit surprised that I'm the first one to suggest unwinding the string, as this is a pretty common practice here on SS.org....


----------



## Matt794 (Jun 4, 2014)

Yeah logically unwinding the string seems like the simplest solution. I wasn't sure how to do it though and my dad, a guitar demi god, told me it was a shit idea haha. It seems simple enough that way though so I'll give it a shot next time, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Karhu (Jun 5, 2014)

Matt794 said:


> I just got some new strings for my RG8 and they're too thick for the tuners. I don't really know how to modify them to allow for them to fit; can anybody help with that?




From having done it at least 20 times in the past... Drillbit, Go slightly bigger everytime until it fits. Don't go directly to the right size, you'll .... it up...


It's very simple.


----------



## akinari (Jun 5, 2014)

I do almost exactly what Explorer described and have never had any issues. I was sketched out about unwinding strings, even some trusted friends of mine were advising against it, but I guess it really comes down to the string and winds.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jun 5, 2014)

You can also try putting a nice dab of solder on the part of string between the nut and the tuner before you unwind it. This decreases the likelihood of the outer winding slipping and rendering the string buzzy and useless. 

I did this successfully a few times, but ended up drilling the tuner. Ultimately, I'm glad I drilled it - but I do understand the hesitation to do so. The advice about going up little by little with drill sizes is on point.


----------



## MattyinChains (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd just file it. If you have a decent quality file (rattail type etc) it is done in no time. I didn't fancy taking a drill to it so thought I'd go for the more delicate approach. Worked for me.


----------



## shikamaru (Jun 5, 2014)

MattyinChains said:


> I'd just file it. If you have a decent quality file (rattail type etc) it is done in no time. I didn't fancy taking a drill to it so thought I'd go for the more delicate approach. Worked for me.



I havent done it yet, but this is what I would do to.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 5, 2014)

powah drill!


----------



## DeKay (Jun 5, 2014)

Drill it, took me 1 minute and bam I could fit in a 090 string.


----------



## bschmidt (Jun 5, 2014)

some (locking) tuners use a ball bearing mechanism so drilling the tuner ends up removing its ability to lock. sometimes unwinding is the way to do it.
I don't think your rg8 will have that issue but it's something to be aware of  

8 string is the first world problems of guitar.. get a cool instrument, string gauges are terrible. get better strings, struggle to use put them on  Hopefully someone starts making tuners with larger eye holes really soon.


----------



## GRIZ (Jun 5, 2014)

I have a guitar with locking tuners. I just unwind the string. I've never had an issue before


----------



## ben_hurt (Jun 10, 2014)

I unwind my .80's to fit into the RG2228's tuner and bridge. They're too thick on both ends. The bridge seems much harder to modify than the tuner.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jun 10, 2014)

I unwind the string just enough to fit the core through...I haven't had a string break yeah FWIW.


----------



## bvdrummer (Jun 11, 2014)

bschmidt said:


> some (locking) tuners use a ball bearing mechanism so drilling the tuner ends up removing its ability to lock. sometimes unwinding is the way to do it.
> I don't think your rg8 will have that issue but it's something to be aware of
> 
> 8 string is the first world problems of guitar.. get a cool instrument, string gauges are terrible. get better strings, struggle to use put them on  Hopefully someone starts making tuners with larger eye holes really soon.



I don't know about all locking tuners, but I've drilled out Sperzels fine. If you unscrew the locking mechanism all the way off the back the locking pin will fall out and then you can drill the tuner hole without damaging the pin. I've done this on three guitars (up to .080 string) with no problems.


----------



## UnstableinLINY (Jun 14, 2014)

Here is what I did and it's simple but you have to go slow and be patient.

Instead of trying to drill get a very thin triangular file and place it inside the hole of the tuner.

Remove a VERY little amount of material at a time by putting pressure on the file and rotating it.

Do this on both sides of the hole otherwise you will just countersink one side only which does nothing.

Remember a little material at a time and then test the string to see if it fits through.

It should be able to pass through with no resistance once you removed enough material.

I had to get an 86 gauge string for an E low tuning on my Ibanez S model. It was the only tuner I had to modify. You wanna be careful as there is only so much material there to begin with. 

Hope that helps.


----------

